# Vacation



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 65g tank I set up a few weeks ago with the mind to bread Cichlids someday. I've put off putting fish into the tank as we will be gone for 2 weeks in Oct. We do have a cat sitter that comes in every other day but I understand Cichlids like frequent feeding. Should I put off stocking until after the vacation or will every other day be ok. I am thinking of Malawi Mbuna

thanks
Bob


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Every other day will be fine....but it depends on your WC sched. too. I have to do weekly ones(at least I think I do cause the fish don't seem to be happy when I tried to go 1.5 weeks).


----------

